# Window shopping in Bradford



## Infraredd (Aug 28, 2013)

I went up to Bradford over the Bank holiday weekend to try my luck at selling in the Alternative Market at the Infest 15 Electronic Music Festival. Never been to Bradford before - never felt the need, however around the University campus are rather a lot of derelict sites..........
I didn't intend any of this so was not in my usual tatty garb (dressed in Goth camouflage) so entry to these places wasn't high on my agenda. Hence window shopping.
The one I did get into, an old garage workshop gave me an experience I'll not forget, but I'll come to that later.

This place is North east of the campus and I spotted it as soon as I found the place. Don't know anything about it other than there is an Indian Restaurant tacked on to the back of it that is still open for business. It has been entered into many times but alas not by me.




Bradford 6 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Behind the gates




Bradford 4 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Through the window




Bradford 3 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Bradford 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Round the back




Bradford 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Moved on to here. 




Bradford 7 by Infraredd, on Flickr

An end of terrace remnant behind a dead rock/metal club. Just after taking this a bloke appeared from nowhere (must have been inside) and picked his way through the crap to the back of the house. As his builders bum was fully on show and the rest of his ensemble projected vagrant I didn't fancy a conversation and shot these before jumping down off the wall.




Bradford 8 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Bradford 9 by Infraredd, on Flickr

See what looks like a boot outline at the bottom of the sheet? I think the bloke and possibly others were resident there and wouldn't have taken to kindly to me documenting their misery.....
Moving on
I found this place - some kind of garage/workshop. Climbed on the roof first to see if it was vacant




Bradford 11jpg by Infraredd, on Flickr

Shot through the busted door




Bradford 12 by Infraredd, on Flickr

So far so good. So I scrambled through the gap in my black leather and started to take pictures.




Bradford 13 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Got about this far in when the door marked toilet opened and a very disheveled woman with a syringe in her left hand appeared and wanted to know what I was doing and why I was taking photographs dressed as I was. I explained as best I could that I meant no harm, was not interested in her or her activities and hoped she would be too out of it to mind. However spying the Co op bag I was carrying containing my lunch for later, (food at the event was not to my taste) she asked if I had any food. So I arrived at that F... it moment........and gave her my sandwich. From the look of her she needed it far more than I did, and she duly disappeared and left me to it.




Bradford 14 by Infraredd, on Flickr





Bradford 15 by Infraredd, on Flickr





Bradford 16 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Junkie Des res 




Bradford 17 by Infraredd, on Flickr 

Scuttled back to the Festival and tried taking some band shots.
I used to be good at taking pictures of live bands but using a converted I/R camera is a nightmare.
The focus is out and artificial light does weird things in the camera




Future Trail by Infraredd, on Flickr

Full set here http://www.flickr.com/photos/infraredd/sets/72157635258569765/

Today's lesson - Inner city dereliction has unexpected confrontational possibilities I think I would be well advised to avoid on my own! 
Thanks for looking


----------



## timfountain (Aug 28, 2013)

Something broken here, all I see is a bunch of links....


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 28, 2013)

Sorry about that - settings had gone to default HTML on Flickr & I hadn't noticed 'till I posted the report on line.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 28, 2013)

Awesome shots, and what a story. You gotta stay safe out there bud! 
I'm always hesitant of inner city sites where there is only one access / exit point - if said junky comes between you and the exit point it's uncomfortable. Think you handled it perfectly, cheers for sharing your great shots.


----------



## krela (Aug 28, 2013)

Only reason I've ever been to Bradford is for infest too.


----------



## woodland pixie (Aug 28, 2013)

What a sad place...poor people  good photies and write up though


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 28, 2013)

krela said:


> Only reason I've ever been to Bradford is for infest too.



From your photo I would never have guessed you were an underground Goth.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ace report & photos the pile of LP,s looked intresting?


----------



## krela (Aug 28, 2013)

Infraredd said:


> From your photo I would never have guessed you were an underground Goth.



Wow, you gained that from a tiny photo of me in an underground bunker? Good work!

Also, I don't remember saying I was a goth, underground or overground.


----------



## cogito (Aug 28, 2013)

krela said:


> Only reason I've ever been to Bradford is for infest too.



Oddly enough the only time I've been to Bradford I did this mill!

Access was somewhat interesting back then, although I can say that the swathes of buses going past, noses pressed against the glass in our direction, seemed not to be too bothered by our overt 2nd floor operation. Well, no-one called the police at least.

Good to see it still standing.


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 28, 2013)

krela said:


> Wow, you gained that from a tiny photo of me in an underground bunker? Good work!
> 
> Also, I don't remember saying I was a goth, underground or overground.



Sorry thought your comment meant you had attended one of these events - took your comment at face value and wished to further the mutuality of having attended an Infest Music festival. Didn't realise you were being sarcastic. Silly me seem to have inadvertently stepped on an loaded vector


----------



## krela (Aug 28, 2013)

No no, I went to infest, but that doesn't make me a goth it just means I like industrial music. 

I like lots of genres of music, if I was a member of the corresponding 'scene' for each of them I'd probably be the country's worst case of multiple personality disorder!


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 28, 2013)

Great story. Bradford looks pretty.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 29, 2013)

Great report
and im enjoying the Goth banter too


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 29, 2013)

cogito said:


> Oddly enough the only time I've been to Bradford I did this mill!
> 
> Access was somewhat interesting back then, although I can say that the swathes of buses going past, noses pressed against the glass in our direction, seemed not to be too bothered by our overt 2nd floor operation. Well, no-one called the police at least.
> 
> Good to see it still standing.



Did you do a report?


----------



## cogito (Aug 30, 2013)

Infraredd said:


> Did you do a report?



I've done less than 10 reports ever, after visiting some 400+ sites.

This mill wasn't one of the lucky 0.25%


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 30, 2013)

cogito said:


> I've done less than 10 reports ever, after visiting some 400+ sites.
> 
> This mill wasn't one of the lucky 0.25%



That's a shame I'd have loved to see inside especially the roof where all the tiles have been removed


----------



## cogito (Aug 31, 2013)

Luckily the floors are concrete, so there's not too much weather damage through the building


----------

